# Herms: whyyyyyyy



## Tanginello (Jun 26, 2010)

I know, I know, I shouldn't be asking, etc, but:

Why do furries seem to like hermaphrodite characters _so much_?
Is this fandom so gay and male-centric that even the women need to have male genitalia? Is it because futa and furry both start with an f? Is there absolutely no reason for this?

It's not really common to see herm characters outside of the furry fandom, so there must be something in the water here.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 26, 2010)

"Oh hey, this looks like a really nice picture of an artistically nude girl"
*Click*
"_AUUUGHAGAUJHASLBMS|Ì·Í¡Ì·ÌœÌ™ÌžÌ²Ì Í–ÌžÌ¬Ì—ÌŸÌœÌ©ÌªDÍ Ì¶Ì¼Í“Í‡Í”Ì©Ì¬ÍˆÌ˜GGBM,MBAÍ¡Í¢Í¢ÍJÌ§ÍŸÍÍ˜SÌ•Ì›Ì•FÌ¡Ì¨Ì¡Í˜Í DÌ¢Ì´Í¢AÍ˜Ì¢Ì¢Í¢Ò‰KÍÍÌ›LÌµ8Í˜ÍÌ§Ì·FÌ›8Ì›ÍÌ·Í*Ì•Í¡Ì§pÍÍŸÍœ:Í¡Í _"


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh and it's nearly impossible to have herms that aren't hyper too


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 26, 2010)

Furries are sexual deviants.
Giving them both tools just makes it easier for them to violate other furries.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 26, 2010)

quite possible the idea of a woman being able to be "inside" another female (or a dude>>)  and feel pleasure at the same time?


----------



## Tanginello (Jun 26, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Oh and it's nearly impossible to have herms that aren't hyper too



This is true. I don't really understand hyper either.
Why.
Why do people want to observe such comically over-sized genitals.
On the body of a female with two sets of genitals and comically over-sized breasts.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 26, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> quite possible the idea of a woman being able to be "inside" another female (or a dude>>)  and feel pleasure at the same time?


 Or it could be that most furries are sexual deviants.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or it could be that most furries are sexual deviants.


 That pretty much sums it up.  Dickgirls are a very disgusting fetish.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Or it could be that most furries are sexual deviants.


 oh that too i never ruled that out lol.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 26, 2010)

But I want _both_! Why should I choose? :U


----------



## Tanginello (Jun 26, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> But I want _both_! Why should I choose? :U



Herms: The perfect gift for the indecisive furry in your life.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 26, 2010)

I still don't get why furries are such sexual deviants.


----------



## Enwon (Jun 26, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I still don't get why furries are such sexual deviants.


 In the 1990s, the sexual deviants became more vocal, and nobody had the balls to let them know that they were sick fucks.  The normal people began to leave in disgust, and the number of sexual deviants swelled, until, at last, the fandom became the hellhole it is today.
In case you were wondering...


----------



## Don (Jun 26, 2010)

I find herms absolutely disgusting, and adding 'super sized' genitals only makes the whole thing unbearably terrible.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 26, 2010)

Dick.

Butt.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 26, 2010)

Because strap-ons just aren't the same.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan.  I actually didn't think they had that big of a following...


----------



## Tanginello (Jun 26, 2010)

Kobu said:


> I'm not a huge fan.  I actually didn't think they had that big of a following...



All I see when I browse FA is herms, it seems like. Maybe I only run into users who like herms, who knows, but it seems pretty popular to me.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 26, 2010)

I think if these forums were more sexual in nature you could get your answer, otherwise you're going to have to get it from the main site somehow. Like take note how fast we jump on the brand new posters who's first post is some far out sexual topic, that's why they don't stick around. This I'm fine with because I could imagine this forum being one big e-date if we didn't run them off.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 26, 2010)

OP, a lot of the art whores have fem-herm characters, so that's probably why.

There are also male-herms, did you know? No? That's because they're unpopular for not having tits. :V


----------



## Tanginello (Jun 26, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I think if these forums were more sexual in nature you could get your answer, otherwise you're going to have to get it from the main site somehow. Like take note how fast we jump on the brand new posters who's first post is some far out sexual topic, that's why they don't stick around. This I'm fine with because I could imagine this forum being one big e-date if we didn't run them off.



I've tried asking on the main site itself, but I'm not exactly particularly well known/not relevant at all, so I rarely get much response. I know these forums are not particularly sexual, but I figured it would be possible to discuss a fetish in a non-sexual manner. Like maybe someone would be able to come up with some Freudian explanation or some lesson from ancient furry history as to why this is such a popular trend.



Ersatz said:


> There are also male-herms, did you know? No? That's because they're unpopular for not having tits. :V



I have actually seen male-herms, which are even weirder to me because they are just broad-shouldered, flat-chested ladies. It's like having a butch female athlete fetish.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 26, 2010)

Tanginello said:


> I've tried asking on the main site itself, but I'm not exactly particularly well known/not relevant at all, so I rarely get much response. I know these forums are not particularly sexual, but I figured it would be possible to discuss a fetish in a non-sexual manner. Like maybe someone would be able to come up with some Freudian explanation or some lesson from ancient furry history as to why this is such a popular trend.


It's not difficult to figure out. A lot of furries are bisexual. Herms have male and female parts. So, by sexing up a herm, you would in theory get the best of both worlds. Sort of like how peanut butter and chocolate go well together. 



> I have actually seen male-herms, which are even weirder to me because they are just broad-shouldered, flat-chested ladies. It's like having a butch female athlete fetish.


No, those are cuntboys. Male-herms have penis and vagina. Fem-herms have penis, vagina, and breasts.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 26, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> It's not difficult to figure out. A lot of furries are bisexual. Herms have male and female parts. So, by sexing up a herm, you would in theory get the best of both worlds. Sort of like how peanut butter and chocolate go well together.


This


----------



## Tanginello (Jun 26, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> It's not difficult to figure out. A lot of furries are bisexual. Herms have male and female parts. So, by sexing up a herm, you would in theory get the best of both worlds. Sort of like how peanut butter and chocolate go well together.


 
This would make sense, except a lot of non-furries are bisexual and you don't see the same incidence of herm fetishism. There's futanari out there but it seems like a real fringe thing.
I guess furries are a collection of fringe-group fetishists, though, so maybe that's it.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 26, 2010)

Tanginello said:


> Like maybe someone would be able to come up with some Freudian explanation or some lesson from ancient furry history as to why this is such a popular trend.


 Hah, I actually forgot to add Vaelarsa's post, but honestly it's the only logical answer.



Vaelarsa said:


> Furries are sexual deviants.


----------



## Kivaari (Jun 27, 2010)

Easiest way to sum it up:
Penis = hot
Vagina = hot
Boobs = hot
Therefore:
Penis + Vagina + Boobs = very very hot


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 27, 2010)

Could Bisexuality have anything to do with it? No offense to bisexuals out there, but if you think about it... It kinda fits.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't like them; teratophilia makes me gag.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2010)

Herms freaked me out when I first started out in the fandom, but now that I'm desensitized to the weird factor, and not opposed to either component gender, yeah, I might hit that. >.>


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 27, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I don't like them; teratophilia makes me gag.


 Don't you think that teratophilia is a bit extreme description?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 27, 2010)

Theoretically, I'd do a herm if the boobs were small...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 27, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> Don't you think that teratophilia is a bit extreme description?



No, teratophilia is simply sexual attraction to the deformed.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 27, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> No, teratophilia is simply sexual attraction to the deformed.


 Must have got a bad definition... mine said "sexual attraction to monstrous people 0.o"


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 27, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> Must have got a bad definition... mine said "sexual attraction to monstrous people 0.o"



"Monstrous" means "freakish" in this definition.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 27, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> "Monstrous" means "freakish" in this definition.


 either way, the definition that you found was much more mild than the one i found.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 27, 2010)

It's the best of both worlds!


----------



## LupineStorm (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't care for herms. It's like this; you can be an ice cream person, or a steak person, or maybe even both. But please god not at the same time.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 27, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> Could Bisexuality have anything to do with it? No offense to bisexuals out there, but if you think about it... It kinda fits.


 
I'm bi and the herms are very off-putting for me, I'd rather the sexes be separate.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2010)

LupineStorm said:


> I don't care for herms. It's like this; you can be an ice cream person, or a steak person, or maybe even both. But please god not at the same time.


 
All this post did was give me an idea for cold steak with a savory mushroom cognac ice cream.


----------



## Subrosa (Jun 27, 2010)

LupineStorm said:


> I don't care for herms. It's like this; you can be an ice cream person, or a steak person, or maybe even both. But please god not at the same time.


 
Perfect explanation.


----------



## HarveyFerret (Jun 27, 2010)

LupineStorm said:


> I don't care for herms. It's like this; you  can be an ice cream person, or a steak person, or maybe even both. But  please god not at the same time.


 _Thank you._


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 27, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> Could Bisexuality have anything to do with it? No offense to bisexuals out there, but if you think about it... It kinda fits.


 Yeah. Or atleast that's how it is with me. Gah! I wish my girlfriend had a dick! xD


----------



## LupineStorm (Jun 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> All this post did was give me an idea for cold steak with a savory mushroom cognac ice cream.


 That's actually not even a bad idea. Ruined my metaphor though.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 27, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah. Or atleast that's how it is with me. Gah! I wish my girlfriend had a dick! xD


 
That's what strap-ons are for


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 27, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> That's what strap-ons are for


 Actually, she has a glow in the dark one. She's a little bi. Ya know, sexy phase. But it's like 9 inches. I don't want that fucking thing near me!
Thanks though.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 27, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Actually, she has a glow in the dark one. She's a little bi. Ya know, sexy phase. But it's like 9 inches. I don't want that fucking thing near me!
> Thanks though.


 
You can take a lot more than you think, trust me! XD


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 27, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> You can take a lot more than you think, trust me! XD


 
Dude stop! XD


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 27, 2010)

Herms are for making lesbian porn that involves dicks.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 27, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Herms are for making lesbian porn that involves dicks.


 
Oh goodness! You're making me murr!


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 27, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Oh and it's nearly impossible to have herms that aren't hyper too



i don't really understand that, either. where did they suddenly decide that every herm needs to have MASSIVE genitals?



Ersatz said:


> There are also male-herms, did you know? No? That's because they're unpopular for not having tits. :V


 
this. ^ there need to be more male herms.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 27, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I still don't get why furries are such sexual deviants.


 Furry porn has always existed, I guess the amount of it just sort of inflated (lol) for the last two decades.

And herms... it's so-so. I guess if they're drawn well I'll let it slide, but it's more often than not eye-gouging material.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2010)

well yeah, anything drawn by xpray or whatever is going to be horrendous


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 27, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> There are also male-herms, did you know? No? That's because they're unpopular for not having tits. :V


 
They exist, I found one recently

NSFW


----------



## Tally (Jun 27, 2010)

Tanginello said:


> Is this fandom so gay


 
More than you can imagine...


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 27, 2010)

Tanginello said:


> This would make sense, except a lot of non-furries are bisexual and you don't see the same incidence of herm fetishism.


Uh, bisexuals comprise a smaller proportion of non-furries. Learn statistics, please.


----------



## Dread Husky (Jun 27, 2010)

Herm's are the best of both worlds imo. c:


----------



## Tanginello (Jun 27, 2010)

Ersatz said:


> Uh, bisexuals comprise a smaller proportion of non-furries. Learn statistics, please.


 
Well, what I mean by "a lot of non-furries" is "I have a lot of bisexual friends" and "there are probably more non-furry bisexuals than furry bisexuals because furries are a small part of any population" and those bisexuals I know generally prefer to keep their sexes separate as well.
I don't really think it's a matter for bringing out a chart of statistics but I guess next time I'll do more thorough research about just how many bisexuals there are and whether or not they really don't like herms.


----------



## Deosil Fox (Jun 27, 2010)

Smelge said:


> "Oh hey, this looks like a really nice picture of an artistically nude girl"
> *Click*
> "_AUUUGHAGAUJHASLBMS|Ì·Ì·ÌœÌ™ÌžÌ²Ì Í–ÌžÌ¬Ì—ÌŸÌœÌ©ÌªÍ¡DÌ¶Ì¼Í“Í‡Í”Ì©Ì¬ÍˆÌ˜Í GGBM,MBAÍ¢Í¢Í¡ÍJÌ§ÍŸÍÍ˜SÌ›Ì•Ì•FÌ¡Ì¨Ì¡Í˜Í DÌ´Ì¢Í¢AÌ¢Ì¢Í˜Í¢Ò‰KÍÍÌ›LÌµ8Í˜ÍÌ·Ì§FÌ›8Ì·Ì›ÌÍ*Ì§Ì•Í¡á¹•ÍŸÍœ:Í¡Í _"


 
Been there done that...

I dunno hey, maybe it's some type of optional addition to the Furry Fandom. Go figure.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 27, 2010)

Deosil Fox said:


> Been there done that...
> 
> I dunno hey, maybe it's some type of optional addition to the Furry Fandom. Go figure.



How is that even _pronounced?_


----------



## Smelge (Jun 27, 2010)

Phonetically.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 27, 2010)

Dread Husky said:


> Herm's are the best of both worlds imo. c:


The worst of both worlds as well. A creature with male _and _female personalities? Talk about a monstrosity, those are supposed to be separate!


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't see much herm art


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2010)

Oovie said:


> The worst of both worlds as well. A creature with male _and _female personalities? Talk about a monstrosity, those are supposed to be separate!


 
they become super-aggressive and obsessed with sports and competition once a month


----------



## Deosil Fox (Jun 27, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> How is that even _pronounced?_


 
What did I do now? -.-"


----------



## Willow (Jun 27, 2010)

Deosil Fox said:


> What did I do now? -.-"


 I think he's talking about your name


----------



## Tally (Jun 27, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> How is that even _pronounced?_


 
De-os-il Fox.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 27, 2010)

Tanginello said:


> Well, what I mean by "a lot of non-furries" is "I have a lot of bisexual friends"


Until you learn the difference between "most of my X friends" and "most X people", you are no longer allowed to discuss things on the Internet. I'm taking your license away.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 27, 2010)

the idea of a chick having an extra appendage to fuck her girlfriend and be able to feel it is actually a pretty hot idea imho (as long as it didnt actually look like a mans ding dong...ewww). I guess its just because i wish i could do something like that myself. as someone else stated, strap-ons just aren't the same D,=
so I see no real problem with herms. I guess it's just how its represented, or just prudes like you Bawwing over it *shrug*
if you dont like it, dont look.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 27, 2010)

Subrosa said:


> I'm bi and the herms are very off-putting for me, I'd rather the sexes be separate.


 And I'm not saying "If you are bi, then you like herms."

What I am saying is that it fits. Bisexuals like both genders, hems ARE both genders.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Jun 27, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> the idea of a chick having an extra appendage to fuck her girlfriend and be able to feel it is actually a pretty hot idea imho (as long as it didnt actually look like a mans ding dong...ewww). I guess its just because i wish i could do something like that myself. as someone else stated, strap-ons just aren't the same D,=
> so I see no real problem with herms. I guess it's just how its represented, or just prudes like you Bawwing over it *shrug*
> if you dont like it, dont look.


 An excellent suggestion. That's why baww threads about kinds of art are pointless. You don't like it, that's what the "back button" is for. If you didn't like the taste of something at a dinner event, you wouldn't just keep eating it and complain to the cook, would you?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 27, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> An excellent suggestion. That's why baww threads about kinds of art are pointless. You don't like it, that's what the "back button" is for. If you didn't like the taste of something at a dinner event, you wouldn't just keep eating it and complain to the cook, would you?


 
I miss the this button <3 <3<3


----------



## Lobar (Jun 27, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> An excellent suggestion. That's why baww threads about kinds of art are pointless. You don't like it, that's what the "back button" is for. If you didn't like the taste of something at a dinner event, you wouldn't just keep eating it and complain to the cook, would you?


 
By the same token, if the chef were to serve something known to induce vomiting at the first bite in those that haven't acquired the taste, I'd appreciate some warning before I dig in.

use thumbnails goddammit


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 27, 2010)

Any type of herm is wrong and this fandom is fucking full of them


----------



## Oovie (Jun 28, 2010)

Lobar said:


> they become super-aggressive and obsessed with sports and competition once a month


 You know what, that answer was actually accurate to the line of my own thoughts too!


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 28, 2010)

I dont state mine as herm, but I really dont care to have sexual organs on my character. whatever that counts as,  nuff said


----------



## Willow (Jun 28, 2010)

skunkspray03 said:


> An excellent suggestion. That's why baww threads about kinds of art are pointless. You don't like it, that's what the "back button" is for. If you didn't like the taste of something at a dinner event, you wouldn't just keep eating it and complain to the cook, would you?


It's a bit different when it's all you're seeing really, it does get kinda annoying after a while
I don't have herm or any of that on my FA page, but I see countless fatfur pictures, which is really bothersome 
However, I don't necessarily complain about it, I just shake my head



gdzeek said:


> I dont state mine as herm, but I really dont care to have sexual organs on my character. whatever that counts as,  nuff said


I don't add sex organs to my characters, but I still differentiate between male and female


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jun 28, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I dont state mine as herm, but I really dont care to have sexual organs on my character. whatever that counts as,  nuff said


 
That just counts as being awesome.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 28, 2010)

That reminds me a conversation on the Drew Carey Show.

Oswald: Wouldn't a bisexual and a hermaphrodite be the perfect couple?
Lewis: Oh, come on, Oswald, that makes no sense! Actually, that does make sense.

But I'm bisexual, and I think if I wanted both a penis and a vagina, I'd have a mÃ©nage Ã  trois!


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> That reminds me a conversation on the Drew Carey Show.
> 
> Oswald: Wouldn't a bisexual and a hermaphrodite be the perfect couple?
> Lewis: Oh, come on, Oswald, that makes no sense! Actually, that does make sense.
> ...


Some bisexuals like a little old-fashioned thing called monogamy. Just saying.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 28, 2010)

Hermaphobics is a name of a relligious furry cult that supports evil acts against nature such as furry porn, TF and AIDs. They install yiff plagus and yerf parasites in defenseless persons.

But yeah, furries are basically sexual deviants.
They like bad things for some reason.


----------



## Ersatz (Jun 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Hermaphobics is a name of a relligious furry cult that supports evil acts against nature such as furry porn, TF and AIDs. They install yiff plagus and yerf parasites in defenseless persons.
> 
> But yeah, furries are basically sexual deviants.
> They like bad things for some reason.


You mean like Jack Black movies?


----------



## Zenia (Jul 10, 2010)

Hm. I like the way girls look... but I like penises. So hermaphrodite charactors work out. XD


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 10, 2010)

Tanginello said:


> Herms: The perfect gift for the indecisive furry in your life.


 
I should sig this sometime


----------



## Dire_husky (Jul 10, 2010)

Furries are just pervs, theres no other explanation, if you think about it no other group of people thinks with their dicks more


----------



## Radd (Jul 10, 2010)

A very feminine herm has always been my dream partner by it in the Furryverse or irl.. 

It's all down to personal preference how ever you cut it..



Zenia said:


> Hm. I like the way girls look... but I like  penises. So hermaphrodite charactors work out. XD


My feeling exactly.. Hence why I love Fembois so ^.^


----------



## TDK (Jul 10, 2010)

MAYNE... forget this hermaphrodite/androgynous/transgender/postgenderism  shit! Men and women are naturally different and should have those differences celebrated rather than having both genders's qualities being slapped together all over the place and having people walking around like living Picasso sculptures.

GOSH :V




No offense.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 10, 2010)

I love furry herms. 
Call me a deviant, but being Bi, a combination of both male and female is probably the best combo ever.

But that's just me.


----------



## Radd (Jul 10, 2010)

TDK, you realise Hermaphrodites exist in real life too right?


----------



## TDK (Jul 10, 2010)

Yep. I see them all the time Downtown. Actually that paragraph was about both the real life and furry fiction situations.


----------



## Browder (Jul 10, 2010)

Radd said:


> TDK, you realise Hermaphrodites exist in real life too right?


 
Cisgendered. Hermaphrodite is vaguely offensive and inaccurate.

/anal


----------



## Zenia (Jul 10, 2010)

Dire_husky said:


> Furries are just pervs, theres no other explanation, if you think about it no other group of people thinks with their dicks more


I don't think with my dick at all. 

... Then again, I don't have one. XD


----------



## Akro (Jul 10, 2010)

Arent herms in real life slightly less appealing than in furry art?

I dont like hairy ballsacks dangling above a vag


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 10, 2010)

Zenia said:


> I don't think with my dick at all.
> 
> ... Then again, I don't have one. XD


 Then how can you _not_ think with it.  
:3c


----------



## Zenia (Jul 10, 2010)

Akro said:


> Arent herms in real life slightly less appealing than in furry art?
> I dont like hairy ballsacks dangling above a vag


 I found quite an interesting video on site like YouTube, but for porn (sounds similar to YouTube) with two people that had both sets of genitals going at each other. ... It is good watching. From the 70s it looks like. XD


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 10, 2010)

Zenia said:


> I don't think with my dick at all.
> 
> ... Then again, I don't have one. XD


 You can use mine anytime, baby. 
WHOOOOOAAAA! Giggity.


----------



## Yarbro (Jul 10, 2010)

Simple. If a person can choose if thier character is male or female, why not Herms? I have a herm cyber bird character.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 10, 2010)

Yarbro said:


> Simple. If a person can choose if thier character is male or female, why not Herms? I have a herm cyber bird character.


 
Nice 1st post.


----------



## Willow (Jul 10, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Nice 1st post.


I smell a bright future for this guy


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 11, 2010)

It's a in import from the anime fan-community...or that is how I always understood it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's a in import from the anime fan-community...or that is how I always understood it.


 
Don't be silly, only furries come up with stupid/perverted/nasty stuff.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

Furries as a whole exhibit behaviors and sexual desires deviating from the societal norm. In the context of herms, it can be safely assumed that though many furries do not fantasize about real life companions with both male and female genitalia, the observance of such on a furry object of sexual desire allows for the individual to fantasize in such a means as they would otherwise be unable to fulfill.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jul 11, 2010)

In my fiction I have a race of male herms (flat-chested, both sets of genitals), and I've roleplayed one.  I'm not particularly attracted to herms, but I really like the idea of being one, it seems very natural because it combines the idea of having a masculine social role with the idea of being able to get pregnant.  I've always felt like I was mentally somewhere in between male and female, and I'd prefer to have a male body except for being very attached to the idea that I'd love to bear a child and be a mother.  About half of the time when I'm dreaming I'm male.  I'm a 'yaoi fangirl' so when I discovered mpreg stories they appealed a lot to me, and that's the contest where I first heard the concept of a male herm.  A race of all male herms is probably the only way to create a setting where mpreg makes biological sense.


----------



## Delta (Jul 11, 2010)

Furries, if not full blown fags, are fag-curious and in thus are okay with seeing dicks....just not attached to a male. How do they solve this?! Put them on well endowed females and then thumbnail it so nobody knows its a trap until its already sprung!

Fucking furries.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 11, 2010)

Winds said:


> Furries, if not full blown fags, are fag-curious and in thus are okay with seeing dicks....just not attached to a male. How do they solve this?! Put them on well endowed females and then thumbnail it so nobody knows its a trap until its already sprung!
> 
> Fucking furries.



Damn I love that avatar, it makes me laugh everytime I see it xD


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 11, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's a in import from the anime fan-community...or that is how I always understood it.



It is. Futa desu.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 11, 2010)

Because breasts rock and so do cocks. Also Dem Hips.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 11, 2010)

Adaquin said:


> Because breasts rock and so do cocks. Also Dem Hips.


 While that is very true, I fail to see why all those things have to be squeezed together into the same character.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> While that is very true, I fail to see why all those things have to be squeezed together into the same character.


 
There's no reason they have to _not_ be, either.  Once you're already fapping to things that don't exist in real life, you may as well go all in.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 11, 2010)

Lobar said:


> There's no reason they have to _not_ be, either.  Once you're already fapping to things that don't exist in real life, you may as well go all in.


 No, dammit! People should fap to perfectly normal cartoon animals who are above the age of 18! Otherwise you're a SICK MOTHERFUCKER YO.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> While that is very true, I fail to see why all those things have to be squeezed together into the same character.


Because its a trap!

While I love traps n all I do find it odd when boobs & dick are on the same body...... It's a little much...

I like the traps with no boobs better :V


----------



## chewie (Jul 11, 2010)

cause you can get all 3 dick vag and ass


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 11, 2010)

chewie said:


> cause you can get all 3 dick vag and ass



You get the same thing with a threesome.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 11, 2010)

chewie said:


> cause you can get all 3 dick vag and ass


I think you better stop posting here before you make yourself look like even more of a joke than you already do.

...oh who am I kidding, keep posting. It'll keep me entertained.


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

chewie said:


> cause you can get all 3 dick vag and ass


 Just..no


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Lol has this made anyone else wonder where you'd even start with a herm?


----------



## chewie (Jul 11, 2010)

x3 i love laughing at peoples comments torwards mine woot it keeps me entertained too


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol has this made anyone else wonder where you'd even start with a herm?


 Priority based on which you like the most

Although, ass should never come before vag 

..I mean, what?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> You get the same thing with a threesome.


 
I'll do you one better... I heard Brazil has a booming market of shemales? It'll satisfy your every want.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Priority based on which you like the most
> 
> Although, ass should never come before vag
> 
> ..I mean, what?


If you get the kind of herm  that has both vag & dick, this usually means the vag doesn't work or receive the pleasure, as the clit became a penis instead.

And I like butts >_>


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 11, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'll do you one better... I heard Brazil has a booming market of shemales? It'll satisfy your every want.



Those are wants that belong to other people...


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> If you get the kind of herm  that has both vag & dick, this usually means the vag doesn't work or receive the pleasure, as the clit became a penis instead.
> 
> And I like butts >_>


 This is true I guess, I'm not familiar with how herm works

And I uh like...I dunno


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Priority based on which you like the most
> 
> Although, ass should never come before vag
> 
> ..I mean, what?


 Anyone who doesn't like butts isn't a sane, rational human being.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And I uh like...I dunno


Are you confused? Suicidal? If you feel that way just let me know ;3

Personally IDK how you could not know what your attracted to, I think if your honest with yourself & the people around you everything falls into its place.


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Are you confused? Suicidal? If you feel that way just let me know ;3
> 
> Personally IDK how you could not know what your attracted to, I think if your honest with yourself & the people around you everything falls into its place.


 Confused I guess

I don't know where to start with these kinds of things


----------



## Koray (Jul 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Are you confused? Suicidal? If you feel that way just let me know ;3
> 
> Personally IDK how you could not know what your attracted to, I think if your honest with yourself & the people around you everything falls into its place.


 Oh, no.. he's gonna rape you. pedo :V

And i think real life herms are rare. like. really rare.
now, 20% of them are furries >.>


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Confused I guess
> 
> I don't know where to start with these kinds of things


1. Look
2. Mix n Match
3. Figure out your sexual orientation
4. Confirm it by carrying out w/e actions you choose.


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> 1. Look
> 2. Mix n Match
> 3. Figure out your sexual orientation
> 4. Confirm it by carrying out w/e actions you choose.


 This seems easier than it sounds

Or is it harder?


----------



## Koray (Jul 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This seems easier than it sounds


 Isn't it the opposite? :S
I'm confuzzled...


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

Koray said:


> Isn't it the opposite? :S
> I'm confuzzled...


 See edit


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Its not always easy.


----------



## Koray (Jul 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> See edit


 Okay >.>

btw, and isn't it "Shota", since you're a boy?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Koray said:


> Okay >.>
> 
> btw, and isn't it "Shota", since you're a boy?


Actually he's a she you jealous Koray :V

Always assuming I'm hitting on guys


----------



## Koray (Jul 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Actually he's a she you jealous Koray :V
> 
> Always assuming I'm hitting on guys


 Why do i remember seeing a "Male" on the old forums? ?:

And why would i be jealous? I'm not hitting on any guys online >.> lately


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

Koray said:


> Okay >.>
> 
> btw, and isn't it "Shota", since you're a boy?


 ...no


----------



## Koray (Jul 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...no


 Then it's loli :U


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

Koray said:


> Then it's loli :U


 Nope 

It's loli-shota, totally different


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Koray said:


> Why do i remember seeing a "Male" on the old forums? ?:
> 
> And why would i be jealous? I'm not hitting on any guys online >.> lately


Probably.

Your jealous because your a weirdo :V

And you think I'm a pure horndog.


----------



## Koray (Jul 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Nope
> 
> It's loli-shota, totally different


 Okay, i give up >_<


----------



## Koray (Jul 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Probably.
> 
> Your jealous because your a weirdo :V
> 
> And you think I'm a pure horndog.


 A what?

Weirdo? well, thanks >:U


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 11, 2010)

Dude, Foxy_Boy forget it. Willow is 15. Trust me, I learned the hard way.


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Dude, Foxy_Boy forget it. Willow is 15. Trust me, I learned the hard way.


 The police came


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Dude, Foxy_Boy forget it. Willow is 15. Trust me, I learned the hard way.


I've known that since she signed up, I'm trying to be nice and useful.

And I'm gay so.... I don't really care how old she is :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The police came


Was Chris Hanson there too?


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Was Chris Hanson there too?


 Of course he was


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Of course he was



He remembers because I raped him.


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> He remembers because I raped him.


 Boondocks reference perhaps?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Koray said:


> A what?
> 
> Weirdo? well, thanks >:U


I mean it in a good way love :V


----------



## Koray (Jul 11, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I mean it in a good way love :V


 Riiiiight


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Boondocks reference perhaps?



The Boondocks did an episode on that? I did not know! Somehow when I think of African-American humor, raping Chris Hansen doesn't come to mind.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Koray said:


> Riiiiight


No honest :O

Yous a sexy freak :V


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> The Boondocks did an episode on that? I did not know! Somehow when I think of African-American humor, raping Chris Hansen doesn't come to mind.


 There was

The guy they portrayed in it was a real guy too


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

Not only do I find Hyper and herms disgusting.. CUBS. WTF. <.< Pedo much? But seriously. And BALLOON TITS. What the hell?! Ortdicks the size of a coffee table, and the chick with it has a waist the size of a beetle. How is that sexy? How can she support the weight? And cuntboys... ugh. Don't get me started. As a woman, I say vaginas are weird and kinda creepy. seeing that on a male... even worse.

Another wtf fetish in my opinion: Unbirthing. Wtf.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 14, 2010)

LolitaOfTheVoid said:


> Another wtf fetish in my opinion: Unbirthing. Wtf.



Some furs are so ashamed of their fetishes that they want to reverse their birth.


----------



## maria-mar (Jul 14, 2010)

Well truth is you do see a lot more herm art on FA than anything else... then comes male gay. Dunno about straight, but i see really little female gay art.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 14, 2010)

Because furries like cock. They like it so much that women without cock disgust them, so they have to add cock to make them acceptable.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 14, 2010)

maria-mar said:


> Well truth is you do see a lot more herm art on FA than anything else... then comes male gay. Dunno about straight, but i see really little female gay art.


 
There's no such thing as female gay art, silly! All the lesbian art is aimed at straight men!


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jul 14, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Because furries like cock. They like it so much that women without cock disgust them, so they have to add cock to make them acceptable.


 


now where the fuck is my "this" button...


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Some furs are so ashamed of their fetishes that they want to reverse their birth.



AHAHAHAHA. Win. <3


----------



## Don (Jul 14, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Because furries like cock. They like it so much that women without cock disgust them, so they have to add cock to make them acceptable.


 
I find myself agreeing with you more and more. 

Make it stop! D:


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jul 14, 2010)

Why do people seem to like furries so much?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Jul 15, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Why do people seem to like furries so much?



They don't.


We just do.


----------



## maria-mar (Jul 15, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> There's no such thing as female gay art, silly! All the lesbian art is aimed at straight men!



I am female. I like female gay (or lesbian, same) art. In fact i think i wanna draw some just for fun. May i? Or i must be male straight? xD


----------



## Smelge (Jul 15, 2010)

maria-mar said:


> I am female. I like female gay (or lesbian, same) art. In fact i think i wanna draw some just for fun. May i? Or i must be male straight? xD


 
Giggedy.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh, if you like girls, then it's fine. I like girls who like girls!

I really meant to say that while there is plenty of porn featuring lesbians (and if you really want to put some girls together I totally don't mind. I think there is too little of that on FA), lesbians aren't the target audience. They might love it, but the primary audience for that kind of stuff is straight men, who for some reason love seeing women go at it.

Strangely, many women don't like seeing two men going at it. Outside of Japan, anyways.


----------



## maria-mar (Jul 15, 2010)

I am straight (or bi, who knows), but as an artist i find the female body much more beautiful. I have a much more difficult time drawing the male body too... 
Hey, maybe other artists have the same problem, and so they just stick a penis in a woman to avoid drawing male bodies? An thus why there's so many herms?... No?... 

No. I think Smelge's theory is the correct one xD


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 15, 2010)

maria-mar said:


> I am straight (or bi, who knows), but as an artist i find the female body much more beautiful. I have a much more difficult time drawing the male body too...
> Hey, maybe other artists have the same problem, and so they just stick a penis in a woman to avoid drawing male bodies? An thus why there's so many herms?... No?...
> 
> No. I think Smelge's theory is the correct one xD


 
Lemme say it in your native tongue: VocÃª acertou o prego na cabeÃ§a.


----------



## maria-mar (Jul 15, 2010)

"Nailed it" xD


----------



## Rukani (Dec 15, 2012)

*; A ;* 
I'm Trigender, my character just represents that, some people are actually genders other than male or female, surprising as that may be.


----------



## Corto (Dec 15, 2012)

No need to revive this one, really.


----------

